

Samsung Doesn't Copy Apple - siglesias
http://www.reddit.com/tb/kr14a

======
1010011010
So what? Didn't Apple lose look-and-feel back in the 90s?

~~~
Krylez
Don't try to bring logic into this. The company that sells devices that I
identify with is vastly superior to the company that sells devices that others
identify with.

------
Feynman
What's worse is that the copy isn't even better... if you're going to copy it,
at least improve on the aesthetics or something. Sheesh :)

------
mijnpc
wow, it DOES look as if Samsung copied, don't you see any resemblance :S I do
:S

